# Dec 31, 3 birthdays!



## jar546 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy birthday to the 3 & Happy New Year!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

:roll: Thanks! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: from all of us!


----------



## steveray (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Thanx Jeff! And a Happy New Year to all!


----------



## peach (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Happy New 2010 to all.. we'll all (hopefully) have birthdays next year..

Here's to the better, stronger economy.. *clink wine glasses*

Cindy


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Sipping my favorite beverage right now to you all (Fat Tire Beer) and wishing you all a safe New Year.

Happy B-day guys


----------



## fatboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

How about a Fat Tire for Fatboy?  

Hope ya'll have a Happy (and a better) New Year!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Fatboy,

At least they sell it out there.......I have to drive down to Indiana to get it. :cry:

Thankfully it's not a long drive


----------



## fatboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Sell it hell! They BREW it within 30 miles of me! Woooohoooo!!!!!

Pretty much every bar and restaurant has it on tap also. Sorry dude......didn't mean to rub it in..... well sorta.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Didn't realize you were that close to the NBB, you lucky dog     A fire chief up their who knows the brothers who own the brewery still owes me a case


----------



## fatboy (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

If you're ever up this way, I've not done it myself, but I here it's a really cool place to tour.....and sample! Give me a shout, we'll give it a whirl!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Happy Birthday, youngsters.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Will do Fatboy and thanks!


----------



## JBI (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

I didn't realize (but probably should've guessed) that there were other New Years babies on the BB. Hope everyone had a safe and happy New Years Eve. We had a little snow for the last day of 09, and a tiny bit more today to start the new year.

I've not heard of or tried this 'Fat Tire Beer'. Safe to assume it's a microbrew/craft brew? Tell me more...


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

JD,

It’s a great Amber Ale and I was turned onto it back in 2000 when I was on the NFPA North Central Regional Fire Code Development Committee.  A friend (maybe not anymore since he still owes me a case on a Red Wings cup victory) introduced me to it.

http://www.newbelgium.com/beer/fat-tire

They don’t export it to all states but if you like amber ales, it’s a really good one IMHO.


----------



## JBI (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

FM - Thanks for the link. Looks interesting. They don't sell the stuff anywhere near NYS unfortunately. Maybe next time I travel far enough out of state... I will, however, accept any doated samples at: 452 C R 114

                                     Cochecton, NY  12726   

Lacking that, I'll just have to take your word for it (for now...).

Had a really nice birthday and New Years celebration, hope y'all did as well.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

JD,

Nice one :lol:

Wish I would have thought of that.  Christmas is coming and you never know what Santa will drop off


----------



## JBI (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

FM - Breaking news... This just in....

Christmas came and went already!

Twelve months from now I'm not going to remember this conversation, let alone the name of the beer. LOL


----------



## JBI (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!Me & Kris at Steve & Missy's for New Years.jpg[/attachment:3k6m6b7z]If I got that right... That is me with my daughter at my 50th/New Years Eve party at my brothers' house.







/monthly_2010_05/572953b429d67_MeampKrisatSteveampMissysforNewYears.jpg.2e225e523ee0f75c16ade988f67a46a2.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Shoooooooosh................ it’s a secret


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Nice Hat :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Is that what that is on his head! I thought it was one of those do it your self hair replacement kits! :lol:


----------



## JBI (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

That was a present from my sister-in-law. It's an 'Over The Hill' hat with 'candles' on top. She had a lot of fun at my expense with the whole over-the-hill thing. Bought me a cane with numerous items attached; a horn to shoo people out of the way, a rear view mirror (that I'm tempted to move to the bottom of the cane facing up... :twisted: ), an I D card in case I'm disoriented, a change purse (remember those rubber oval shaped coin pouches?), etc. It was a good time. There are more pics on Facebook if anyone is interested.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Glad you had a great time and had so much fun and congratulations on reaching that milestone.  Mine will be in July


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

John, Welcome to the club. I'll bet you have been getting a lot of mail from AARP!  :lol:


----------



## JBI (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

jp - Sadly, yes I have. Haven't opened any of it yet though.

You may find this hard to believe, but I'm not much of a 'joiner'.

This group was to good to NOT join - that's an exception, not a rule.

But enough about me... How's the weather out there?


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Snow for the next 2 days and colder than a well diggers.......

Now here is a great way to celebrate  your next birthday!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

40 on Sunday but 7 fresh inches of wet snow last night. It's coming your way JP keep the snow blower tuned up :lol: . Going into the single digits and teens over the rest of the week


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

The weather dude said +4 tonight and -13 for tomorrow night. Burrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JBI (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

I stopped complaining about my weather forecasts a few weeks ago when you folks started getting slammed. For New Years, we were supposed to get a big storm. It stayed a few counties south of us and hit Long Island (again) instead. Total accumulation for last weekend here was about 1" TOPS! It just stayed real cold and kept blowing the little bit of snow around messing up the roads and the plowed/shoveled driveways. Newspaper says it's going to warm up for a day or two. We'll see.

Stay warm guys, only about three months til spring!


----------



## RJJ (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

JP: For my next birthday I plan on riding one of those Bulls! :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

rjj, Better you than me brother. I'm gettin tooooo old for that stuff!  :lol:


----------



## pwood (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> JP: For my next birthday I plan on riding one of those Bulls! :lol:


rjj,

  for my next birthday i plan on eating  part of one of those bulls :mrgreen:


----------



## JBI (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

pwood - Dare we ask... Which part?  :roll:

Please, don't answer that. Jeff just warned us about 'content' the other day!  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Dec 31, 3 birthdays!

Pw: Are you going to cook it first?  :lol:


----------

